# Cleaner Shrimp



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have had my cleaner shrimp in my display tank for about 4 days now and was expecting him to be active. Instead it lingers in the live rock and doesn't want to clean my fish. The naso isn't really showing signs of parasites, but before the cleaner was put in, i had peppermint shrimps that the naso would stop by (looking like it wanted to be cleaned). Is there any way to coax the cleaner out of the live rock, or is this just a shy shrimp and i got screwed?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

like any new arrival its scared... its in a new place where everything is different, different fish, different liverock, ect.

As long as you did a lenghty drip acclimation I would say he's acting completely normal right now. Give him a week to get used to his surroundings.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree completely!


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Aren't they really friendly and like to hang out in the open? Just want to make sure. Most that i've seen are friendly


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

most shrimp are somewhat secretive, as it gets used to everyone, youll see it more, it will usually hang out on the edge of a cave, and wait on a fish to show up to be cleaned, or it will just poke around behind and on the bottom of rocks looking for food till feeding time.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Don't get your feathers ruffled yet, my cleaner shrimp hid behind some rock for a few weeks, now he likes his little cave and is right out in front hanging out like batman.


----------

